# Furiana's Art Posts



## furiana (Jun 4, 2010)

---
*Latest Finished Piece:*
FA profile ID for DoeADeer:




---
For the sake of my sanity, I'm going to keep a record of my art posts.   I won't be posting links to progress sketches here, but I will post links to finished sketches and doodles.

Newest at the top:

*By me, for others*:
DoeADeer: Erna Auvray
slith: Agthorn
zeivin: Gold in the Air of Summer (both versions)
Kyle for kyle19: Midair over a sport car
Teama for Dark_Chaos: the second sketch in this post
Blood for ferari43: the first sketch in this post
Arroyo Milori: two ballpoint sketches
Drawing by Shapeshifterprincess, inked by me: fairy girl, alternate
Tod_Fox: painting a Space Marine, in color
Drawing by illogical, inked by me: For kangaroomike366
Hamsy: Murzikz
Zseliq: Zseliq

*Art from others*:
bandit2010: soldier (fourth down on list)
zeivin: "You will reign in terror whether you like it or not!", detail
Aurag2: Nicolai as a sentai
Aurag2: Nicolai
Shapeshifterprincess: Nicolai sketch, Nicolai color
Misterraptor: Click on link #3
Citrakayah: male wolf version of Furiana
-sushi- : fighting wolf icon
Hamsy: fighting wolf, Judo style

*Random, by me*:
Bonus sketch for Sayna: I can feel an angel sliding up to me
Tod_Fox calligraphy version: at the bottom
Bandit2010: portrait
A character of mine getting ready to brawl with Koji-kun: Bring it, punk!
A stupid fan-doodle of Misterraptor's karate worm: Hi-YAAAH!
The charcoal sketches of Nicolai: Nico references

If I missed yours, leave a comment or send me a PM!


----------



## furiana (Aug 14, 2010)

---
Commissions are opened on a slot-by-slot basis and advertised in the Black Market subforum. 
---

*TERMS OF SERVICE*

*Content and Subject Matter*
Clean art, typically G-PG.

I have the most experience with drawing anthros, but I'm willing to try most things (humans, fantasy creatures like dragons and griffins, kemonomimi, wildlife, landscapes, etc).  The exceptions are copyrighted characters and portraits of real-life people.


*Payment*
PayPal only.

Half of the payment is due upfront (before I begin the sketch).  The rest is due upon completion (after I send you a small digital version as proof that I finished your commission, but before I send you the large digital copy or mail you the original).

Shipping is generally calculated on a case-by-case basis and added to the base price.


*Commission procedure*
- I open a slot, you contact me.  
- We discuss ideas.
- I will send you a PM or email with a description of the commission and a quote.  Half of the payment is due upfront, before I begin the sketch.
- Approval of sketch.  If you want revisions, this is the time to make them.
- I will send you a small, watermarked digital copy of the final image as proof that I have completed your commission.  The rest of the full payment is due at this point.
- I send you a high-quality digital copy of the image (300 dpi and appx. 1000 pixels on the longest side) and mail the original to you. 


*Revisions*
_For most things, _I allow one set of minor revisions during the sketching phase.

_For illustrations and other more expensive pieces, _I allow one major revision* during the sketching phase.  This is the best time to bring up anything that looks awkward or funny, as fixing those types of problems usually redrawing a portion of the image.  Anything that requires me to redraw the entire drawing from scratch will incur additional costs.

Once I begin the lineart, shading, and/or coloring, I charge for each major revision* on top of the original quote.  Minor revisions may or may not be possible at this point.  It depends heavily on the medium, the specific techniques, type paper, and so on.  If I'm able to make minor changes, 

* - Major revisions include but are not limited to: lifting large areas of color, redoing large areas of shading, re-doing the lineart from scratch, or redrawing part of the image.


*Refund Policy*
I can only offer a full refund if I haven't begun any work yet.  Otherwise, I will offer a partial refund, provide a high-quality image of whatever work had been done up to that point, and offer to ship the partially completed image at the cost of shipping. 

Please note that the partial refund depends heavily on how much work has been done, so it may be small if the work is nearly complete.

Please also note that once the item is completed, I cannot offer refunds.


*Usage Rights*
You may repost the image that you commissioned as long as I am given credit as the artist.  You may also resize or crop it for your use as (an) icon(s), again with credit to me as the artist.  You can sell the original physical piece, but not the digital image, prints, or any kind of derivative works.

As a personal policy, I will respect your original characters as your intellectual property.  I will not sell prints of commissioned artwork containing them without explicit written permission from the character(s)' owner(s).

Please note that I do this as a courtesy and all rights remain with me.  If you want the rights to the image, please contact me to discuss the fee.


*Contact Information*
FurAffinity forums (preferred)
ArtSpots
ConceptArt.org sketchbook
VCL (primarily an archive)
DeviantArt (rarely used)


----------

